# What cows do when bored



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I realize this forum is usually filled with pertinent questions and thoughtful, informative answers. But I have to share a laugh I had at my cows today. Actually, they are under a year old, so I guess they are calves. They are so bored. Everything is covered with snow and they have little do to except stick their heads in the hay feeder. They are even tired of chasing the llamas, since they can't ever catch them. I just watched them go racing acros the pasture - noses pointed SW. They had to hurry over to watch the neighbor snow blow his driveway. Their heads were going back and forth, back and forth - watching "Jeff" accomplish his task. 

They are just way too funny. What do your animals do when they are bored?


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Haha! My Dexter's were watching my everymove this morning as well. They think shoveling snow is very fascinating! Honestly I'm not so sure they were watching me. I'm convinced that they think my sole purpose for existence is to feed them everytime they beller. I have a young bull that is particularly loud and obnoxious about his wants.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

:smiley-laughing013:Here in California they talk about their hard winters when they lived up north and how they love the California sunshine!!!

(If you have seen the Californoa cheese commercials you will get this)


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I always thought they destroyed stuff when the are bored!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine did destroy a plastic tub this week. It was holding water inside the barn for them but DH bought those heated water buckets for them. The tub got put outside and now it is squished. While I am cleaning stalls- they will take my 4-wheeled cart and push it off too.


----------



## dairymon (Jan 30, 2010)

Ha Ha...my Jerseys were the pranksters in my barn. Besides the usual tongue stretch (didn't know a Jersey had that long a tongue), the old granny of the group was into cow tipping. She would line up a holstein 2 or 3 year old standing at the feed bunk and undercut there legs & tipping them over. Couldn't figure out why she always a 4' open on each side of her at the bunk until I saw her in action.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> I realize this forum is usually filled with pertinent questions and thoughtful, informative answers. But I have to share a laugh I had at my cows today. Actually, they are under a year old, so I guess they are calves. They are so bored. Everything is covered with snow and they have little do to except stick their heads in the hay feeder. They are even tired of chasing the llamas, since they can't ever catch them. I just watched them go racing acros the pasture - noses pointed SW. They had to hurry over to watch the neighbor snow blow his driveway. Their heads were going back and forth, back and forth - watching "Jeff" accomplish his task.
> 
> They are just way too funny. What do your animals do when they are bored?


Too bad you didn't get that on video for America's Funniest videos. It sounds like a winner. LOL I can just picture it. Running cows are already funny by itself. LOL


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I had thought of that- only I think they are way funnier when chasing the llamas. The Llamas glide and prance like little deer as they RACE across the pasture. Maybe ballerinas is a good term. Then...those clodhopping, gallumping cows twisting and jumping so awkwardly come along behind - way behind. Just too funny.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

dairymon said:


> Ha Ha...my Jerseys were the pranksters in my barn. Besides the usual tongue stretch (didn't know a Jersey had that long a tongue), the old granny of the group was into cow tipping. She would line up a holstein 2 or 3 year old standing at the feed bunk and undercut there legs & tipping them over. Couldn't figure out why she always a 4' open on each side of her at the bunk until I saw her in action.


I have NEVER heard of a cow doing that! Oh my! That one wasn't making any friends.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

dairymon said:


> Ha Ha...my Jerseys were the pranksters in my barn. Besides the usual tongue stretch (didn't know a Jersey had that long a tongue), the old granny of the group was into cow tipping. She would line up a holstein 2 or 3 year old standing at the feed bunk and undercut there legs & tipping them over. Couldn't figure out why she always a 4' open on each side of her at the bunk until I saw her in action.


That is what I call a Pushy Cow. I bet she is never too skinny either. 

Mostly what I am seeing is a lot of well polished cows, standing around grooming eachother. Licked all pretty-like with some hair going up and some down. It is like a beauty shop with everyone getting a new spit-shine hair-do. I guess that the girls have got to do something with their time when the bulls are pulled from the field and the ground is covered with ice/snow/mud.


----------



## Country Bumpkin (May 1, 2009)

mine are sneaky lil boogers. the boys wait til after i've fed & shut the barn doors for the night, then they have their fun. they go in the barn at night to sleep - or so i thought, well they have figured out how to stand up on their block box, reach over the stock panel & open feed sacks to get a treat. they also get stuff off the barn walls and play with it, they're really fond of round things. my jersey will stand by the pen gate in the barn and take his tongue to get his brush hanging on the post. now in the daylight they are vandals haha. they pushed a window in on one of our sheds (plastic window) & got stuff out to play with, the mineral feeder wheels seem to be the favorite. my youngest holstein will put his hoof on the flat part & turn the wheel with his nose. my brown swiss likes to hold it in his mouth and swing it back and forth. the oldest holstein (and biggest calf) LOVES the tank heater, everytime he goes to get a drink he plays with it like its his rubber ducky LOL.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have to latch the back door since they have learned how to use their noses to get it open. This week, mine broke off the faucet end of a PVC water line. It came out of the back of the barn to put water into a trough - only we moved the trough for winter so it would be closer to an elec source for the tank heater. That line was screwed to the back wall of the barn and they broke it right in half. They had to reach to get it. Since it is off for winter - no leaking, thankfully. AND...they pulled their heated water bucket off the wall and played with it last night - first time they have managed that. If they do that again, they will have to go thirsty at night. I don't want that bucket broken. I have a smaller calf in a different stall. When I let the 2 big calves out -every morning- one just has to sniff the smaller calf and ends up getting his head stuck in that stall gate. Every morning. Today, I stood in his way with my pitch fork - we didn't have time for those kinds of shenanagans again.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

haha I'm so glad cows really do "play!" This is our first experience with cows, and yesterday our 1-yr old steer was "dancing" with the wood pile right outside of the fence. I did't know what he was doing! He was going back & forth, jumping up & around, then pushing his head against the fence so he had a head-full of snow. I thought maybe he was bored, and now I know he isn't alone! :grin:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Our cows have to deal with 100 sheep twisting around their feet. They don't get bored they seem a little over whelmed at times and occasionally annoyed. Had to pull the Holstein she just could get enough grain with all the competition! Oddly they never get violent wih the sheep, as shoved around as they are they treat the sheep with un ending motherly patience. Its kinda weird really


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

My cows like to surf the internet looking for funny videos of other cows. They really seem to like this one.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va2ljkC4gPg&feature=channel[/ame]


----------

